# 92FS locking block retainer pin sheared



## Dolm (Jan 22, 2012)

I recently bought this 92FS and have taken it to the range twice. This last trip I put about 100 rounds through it and had a slight jam where the slide didn't drop all the way down. This happened when my wife was shooting the pistol so I assumed it was a limp wristed posture that did it and it kept shooting fine after. When I cleaned my pistol that evening, i noticed the retainer pin in the locking block was exposed a bit and sheared (maybe 1/16 inch?) though i found no debris during cleaning.

Is this common, or does it indicate this pin isn't staying put as it should? I have pics but I couldn't figure out how to insert them into this post.


----------



## rhodco (Feb 10, 2012)

Hard to say without seeing it. I bought a spare barrel with locking block assy at a gun show so I could swap them out to troubleshoot in case of problems.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

was it new or used?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd get a new pin and punch it in. If it seems loose you may have to go with a larger pin or new barrel? Seems odd.


----------

